# my two cocks paired up!!!???help!!!



## cooingsosweetly (Apr 3, 2005)

hi, i have two cock birds, Ku and Squabbus, now, squabbus is finally grown up and he has resorted to taking KU as his mate. Is it because there are no females around? I want to re release Squabbus in the spring, but now i feel that i am having to make a big decision. What should i do? seperate them? they are allready exibiting behavior as though they are gonna mate with each other. they bill, clean each other and cuddle. What is going on? re they doing this because they are lonely for "action" or because they truly are in love?

please help. Queen Pigeon

P.S (I have made a really cool t shirt with a pigeon on it. alot of people like it)


----------



## Hamza (Dec 28, 2006)

*Surely a Surprise!*

Well,

I am not an expert but some will be on pretty soon... I dont think a male and mate with a male but females will mate together... I dont know how to say this but i dont think pigeons are *homosexual*!


----------



## cooingsosweetly (Apr 3, 2005)

*please respond, i will be back tommorrow*

thanks for that reply. i really need to know what is going on with them, they bow and coo and chase each other around first thing in the morning. they are not caged, they can roam free in my apartment. the bigger bird, KU grabs squabus by the neck feathers and shakes him, and under the wing.
ultimatly, they are friends, but i need to know if i can release the squab (now fully grown and able to fly, but still looks small and still wing slaps!!!)
I dont want to break KU's heart. i will return tommorrow to read replys . i thank you pigeon experts ahead of time for all your help. QueenPigeon in T.O


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

*male pairs*

Hi there,
I don't know how similar pigeons and doves are in these matters, but...
I recently sought some expert opinions on a similar issue with my 2 male ringneck doves. Now that they are "of age" they have begun to display some of the behaviors of a mated pair...billing, bow-cooing to each other, and more. My main concern was that they might begin producing crop milk and get ill from not having any babies to feed it to.

I now know that the crop milk only develops after the birds have been incubating eggs for 12-14 days. And an interesting side note: 2 males could potentially foster babies if they are given eggs 12-14 days before hatching time. (though I don't think I'll try that)

As far as the emotional side - my birds seem to be quite attached to one another (although they do chase each other around and wingslap/chatter/peck quite a bit.) I have a suspicion though - that if I were to introduce them to some females they would most likely choose to pair with the hens rather than each other. It is probably a matter of circumstance.

Hope that helps...


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

amoonswirl said:


> *My main concern was that they might begin producing crop milk and get ill from not having any babies to feed it to.
> *
> 
> As far as the emotional side - my birds seem to be quite attached to one another *I have a suspicion though - that if I were to introduce them to some females they would most likely choose to pair with the hens rather than each other*. It is probably a matter of circumstance.
> ...


Hi Moonswirl and all, 

Pigeons that don't have nestlings on the way, but are producing crop milk are fine. It gets reabsorbed into their body and whatever isn't, is excreted out the back end or sometimes spit out the front 

Amoonswirl....you are right. Sometimes two males pair up, sometimes two hens pair up. It's much less common for this to happen and because there are no opposite sex birds around but this is usually the reason why.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Yep, I have seen this happen several times. Once you get a couple of hens in there that will quickly change, unless they really are in love, which is rare.

Perhaps the youngster is just play acting as young males will play different roles as they experiment with mating. Once they mature they usually will find a the hen of their dreams, if they are available. You should release him with the flock that he is familiar with, if he meets the specifications of release.


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

I have two hens that love eachother and 
are sitting on eggs now. I got from 
my other 2 (male and female) and I did try 
to put them with males before they had the 
eggs, but they like each other to much and 
did not pick a male. 

I would say to put the female(s) in with the 
male(s) to make sure they would be ok with 
hen(s). So you would not feel bad about 
takeing them apart if they truley love eachother. 

hope that helps


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Hamza said:


> Well,
> 
> I am not an expert but some will be on pretty soon... I dont think a male and mate with a male but females will mate together... I dont know how to say this but i dont think pigeons are *homosexual*!



You wanna bet on that, Hamza? Actually, without any or very few hens, males CAN be attracted to each other. 

One of our members knows first hand: JerseyGeorge. He posted a thread about his "**** Brothers....."

As far as I know, the two, Fuzzy and Baby, are still a "couple," although he sometimes separates them when they get a little too physical with each other! He only has ONE hen (already mated) and is not getting more hens.


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

Please see the specifications for release before you decide to let your bird go!

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=10874

Squabbus may be too tame to release.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

mr squeaks said:


> You wanna bet on that, Hamza? Actually, without any or very few hens, males CAN be attracted to each other.
> 
> One of our members knows first hand: JerseyGeorge. He posted a thread about his "**** Brothers....."
> 
> As far as I know, the two, Fuzzy and Baby, are still a "couple," although he sometimes separates them when they get a little too physical with each other! He only has ONE hen (already mated) and is not getting more hens.


Agreed, agreed! Many have heard of my doves Lance and Julian, who were raised around other females and had nothing to do with them. They made a lovely nest together, "mated" or at least went through the motions, and lived pretty much happily ever after together. Both of them would bow-coo to the other and they even raised foster eggs and babies with excellent results.  I think often this may happen when there are no other birds of the opposite sex around, but like people (and almost any animal species I can think of), sometimes they just fall in love with someone their own sex and can't be persuaded otherwise (not that they should be  ).


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

cooingsosweetly said:


> thanks for that reply.* i really need to know what is going on with them, they bow and coo and chase each other around first thing in the morning. they are not caged, they can roam free in my apartment. the bigger bird, KU grabs squabus by the neck feathers and shakes him, and under the wing.
> ultimatly, they are friends, but **i need to know if i can release the squab (now fully grown and able to fly, but still looks small and still ***wing slaps!!!)
> I dont want to break KU's heart. i will return tommorrow to read replys . i thank you pigeon experts ahead of time for all your help. QueenPigeon in T.O


*Yes, they do same sex mating as mentioned. 

**Please read the link JGregg provided on release criteria, you may find that
this young bird doesn't meet the release criteria.

***Wing slaps are a common form of behavior no matter the age

Good luck

fp


----------



## Happy (Dec 19, 2004)

Give them a couple of HENS before they end up in Hollywood, Ca. as a Screen Star Please.
Happy


----------



## cooingsosweetly (Apr 3, 2005)

*Squabus is a girl!!!!*

Squabus presented me with an egg on saturday!!!! I never knew hens could do a mating dance and coo like that!!!! She is soo sweet, and now i know why she seems so squabbie and small, she is a dovey little hen!


----------



## Zaise (Jul 25, 2005)

Hahaha! This thread has been really funny to read, especially with your discover she's a lady afterall!


----------



## cooingsosweetly (Apr 3, 2005)

*loving them*

I love my pigeons soo much. i am pleased that you all enjoyed this post. I have seen and herd of this happening before. i just never knew that hens coo and dance too! And the wingslapping is especially cute. so cute. the billing gently when i pet her, and him too. and when she goes on my partners head and cleans his hair. Squabus does this very eagerly. She'll have her beak full with pin feathers soon enough!!!
I cant wait. i cant wait!!! Around valentines day week.

squeekers!!!! Squeekers!!!


----------

